# Plastic Film Instead of Net Wrap



## smack_9_ca (May 22, 2015)

Just wondered if anyone on haytalk has ever used plastic film, almost like a bale wrap in place of net wrap in a New Holland round baler? Was reading the manual a bit and I noticed it mentioned about moving a smooth roll to accommodate the film. Thanks


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have tried this before and wouldn't recommend it. Many years ago dad had a twine tie round baler. He used it for his cow heard. I baled a grass field to sell and had like 2 or 3 bales that didnt tie right out of a couple hundred. Didn't want to loose 3 bales of profit so I found plastic film in the shed. It was like a big roll of serain rap. Flipped the bale up on its end and wrapped it like net wrap so it wouldn't fall apart. It started to condensate by the next day under the plastic and molded the ouside layer of the bale. Luckly I learned on just a couple bales. But for me it didn't work.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

A fellow about 20 mins drive away used to use white plastic film in a Krone baler I think it was. Back in the mid 90's. He doesn't now but not sure why. I've read on here that water would pool in the bottom of the bale trapped by the plastic when they were stored outside.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

From the research I have done they say to use black plastic so when the sun shines on it it evaporates the water awah. I have no idea if it works just what I have read.


----------



## tim5 (Apr 12, 2015)

I bought a used NH BR 7060 this spring and also asked this question on haytalk when I saw in the operator's manual about using plastic film in place of net wrap. Here's the link to that question. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/25721-round-bale-chamber-plastic-wrap/ I finally had a chance to try it with no time pressure to get it baled before the rain. From my experience on the first bale with no modifications the plastic pulled to tight around the bale leaving about 4" of hay on either end exposed and when the plastic was cut it flew back towards the roll and out of the stretcher rollers. So I loosened the brake pad on the net wrap dispenser to very minimal resistance. This gave me good coverage of the bale with plastic to the edges and for the most part the plastic stayed in place. I had at least 2 other bales that once cut the plastic came out of the stretcher rollers. I did find that I needed to be facing the direction from which the wind was coming or else the breeze was enough to blow the plastic so that it would not catch in the bale and start wrapping around the bale. It was not a windy day, just a slight breeze. The alfalfa/grass hay was dry and dusty and as a result the dust did not allow the plastic to cling to itself resulting in flapping ends. I did notice that while moving the bales off the field I had to keep the bales tight against each other on the wagon or the plastic would continue to unwind. I have a bale hugger on my FEL & haul the bales on a flat wagon stacked on their end (the flat side). Then when I unloaded the wagon I had to get off the tractor and tuck the plastic under the bale so it would not continue to flap and unroll anymore. The bales are stored on the round side so the plastic will shed the rain and also use the bales weight to keep the plastic from unwinding (unstretching due to the lack of cling from the dust.) It may work better in a high moisture baleage situation where there is minimal dust to prevent the plastic from clinging to itself and then fully wrapped with plastic to make high moisture baleage. Not sure how to deal with the wind situation. It definitely is a pain to be changing direction in the field just to make sure the bale starts wrapping when I'm facing into the wind. I also had 2 bales where the plastic did not wrap on the bale but on the big metal roller in the chamber. I learned I could look into the bale chamber between the belts and see if the plastic was wrapping the bale. I baled about 30 bales and put 3 wraps on the bales.


----------



## tim5 (Apr 12, 2015)

here's links to pictures of the bales wrapped with the plastic in the bale chamber instead of using net wrap.





  








IMG 20150920 163330 132




__
tim5


__
Sep 21, 2015











  








IMG 20150920 163426 134




__
tim5


__
Sep 21, 2015


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Keep us up to date on how that works out. How well they store and feed. What was the plastic cost?


----------



## tim5 (Apr 12, 2015)

The plastic cost $105 per roll. It's 4ft wide. Don't remember the length and is 1.5 mil thick.


----------



## tim5 (Apr 12, 2015)

finishing feeding these bales first week of January 1, 2016. They kept well and fed out nicely. Only small amount of spoilage on bottom of bales where moisture was trapped. Spoilage was less than 1" deep.





  








IMG 20151225 162905 498




__
tim5


__
Jan 3, 2016




bottom of bale after being unwrapped from black plastic surface wrap only on circumference...









  








IMG 20151225 162835 195




__
tim5


__
Jan 3, 2016




top of bale after being unwrapped from black plastic surface wrap only on circumference. end of...


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Is that a NH thing? I have been on the lookout for something like that for my Krone Fortima but not sure if it exists?


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Anyone tried the B-Line from Deere? Its supposed to be like that but breathable.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

tim5 said:


> finishing feeding these bales first week of January 1, 2016. They kept well and fed out nicely. Only small amount of spoilage on bottom of bales where moisture was trapped. Spoilage was less than 1" deep.


is the bale carmelized?Thats what it looks like to me but it's hard to tell from the pic


----------

